# Game #33: Los Angeles Lakers (24-11) @ Phoenix Suns (14-18) - 1/5



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Wednessday, 10:30PMEST/8:30PMMT/7:30PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: ESPN*
*Previous Game: L 89 - 94 @ Kings*












*Los Angeles Lakers (24-11)

Starters: 






































PG Derek Fisher | SG Kobe Bryant | SF Ron Artest | PF Pau Gasol | C Andrew Bynum * 














*Phoenix Suns (14-18) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Vince Carter | SF Grant Hill | PF Channing Frye | C Robin Lopez* 




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*​


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We better win. The Suns shouldn't be able to compete with us down low.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

We lost


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I didn't catch the game but you guys atleast put up a fight. 

As much as I wanted to burn the city of Phoenix down from '06 to '08 I find myself silently cheering for you guys to make the playoffs. Maybe it's because I want them to match up with the Lakers and watch an ass kicking but gun to my head I'd say that it sucks watching one of the best offensive players *ever* go out like this.

Here's to hoping you guys somehow find a good athletic big that can score and actually play a little bit of defense.

Note: If Phoenix does in fact make the playoffs and match up with the Lakers, this post will be deleted and I will be back in full "burn down" mode. Just thought I'd give a heads up.


----------

